# Billesdon POW camp, Leicestershire



## Goldie87 (Feb 3, 2008)

Billesdon was a camp for German prisoners of war. 
Most of the site is now a nature reserve type area. All that remains of most structures is concrete bases, but one hut remains and is fenced off near the entrance. The camp sewage works also survives and is in reasonable condition.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 3, 2008)

a while back i speant a few evnings on a website and flash earth looking to see if there was any evidence of POW camps leftin Leicestershire, Billesdon looked the most promising but i hadnt had chance togo visit. we parked here as the ROC post is just down the road, quite nice to find they have in a way preserved it and given some information on the site

the only remaining building is padlocked and bricked up, through the window it is totally empty


























and for the last one your just going to have to believe me on this as the image screwed up 






........a fiberglass pigs head


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, that's the first time I've seen a POW camp. Nice one. Like the sewage works.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2008)

super find, love the sewage works, wouldn't want to fall in that thing in pic 4


----------

